

TechCrunch gets a new design.. again - mdolon
http://www.techcrunch.com/?

======
mdolon
For some reason I'm intrigued by the different TechCrunch redesigns. For a
site as big as TC, I'm sure their design decisions are based primarily on ways
to increase revenue and attract users, yet I always end up feeling like their
designs are still lacking. Maybe it's the fact that ads take up at least 1/3
of the layout..

------
brandnewlow
I'm surprised there's been no post about it. They had a nice write up about
the last one (which I really liked).

------
symptic
Oh look, more ads.

